# billing for ADD and ADHD - PCP



## doverweg (Mar 30, 2011)

We are coding and billing for a Family Practice office.  We are seeing patients under the age of 18 for ADD and AHDH.  Each visit (ex. 99213 with 314.00 or  314.01. V58.83 and/or v58.69) is for ADD or ADHD and medication management only.  How are any of you coding and billing these?  We are being denied this by most insurances.  Any knowledge or help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Diana


----------



## acerway (May 22, 2012)

*Adhd*

I'm also having this issue. Have you found any solutions yet?
Thanks!


----------

